# Help with Pidge the Wood Pigeon :)



## LaurenBuzz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello! i have rescued a little wood pigeon that i have simply named Pidge.. i work at Flamingo Land in North Yorkshire and one day Pidge was on the ground seems to have fallen from the nest.. so as i work at the bird show i took little Pidge in.

It has been a few days now and he is doing really well.. i just have a few queries on his food, at the moment he is eating chick crumb soaked in water and a few peas from here and there but is there anything else he needs to eat???.. also how much bread can i give him??.. any help or advice would be greatly received .

Also does anyone know how old he is by looking at the picture, i am not so sure and it would be handy to get an idea of how old he is.. his weight at the moment is around 260g is that good? also when do the pigeons start to drink themselves i have seem him eat but not drink and was wondering if this is normal? 

Would love to here about your pigeons or your experiences with them


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Looking at the photos of Littlewood in *this thread* he would appear to be about 21 days, but I think it could be a few days younger than that. I am going to ask "Captain Helen" to have a look at this thread, as she has so recently hand raised a woodie she will probably be able to tell you how old he is and how much he should weigh!

Have you been dipping his beak in the water to encourage him to drink?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Actually, having looked at Captain Helen's thread, she said that by day 19 in her care Woodbine was 216 gms.  *This post* shows a photo of him at that stage.


----------



## LaurenBuzz (Oct 2, 2010)

ok thankyou that is great! yes i have been dipping his beak in it but he kind of just shakes it off him rather than drinking it


----------

